# Another Green Man



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Awhile back I carved a "green man" topper from a piece of aspen I had hanging around in my cut offs bucket since last summer. (My wife snagged the carving and is using it as a planter decoration.) I have decided to carve another one. The aspen bark had a bit of a green tint to it so when I applied poly it really brought out the color. Problem is I don't have another piece of aspen the right size for a topper. I have a piece of cherry that I am going to try and give just a tint of green to before carving. I think a wash of craft green acrylic paint applied like a stain might just do the trick. We shall see.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

My wife also claimes some of my carvings. I have found she wIll tread some times if I want some thing she has claimed. Maybe you can trade the cherry green man for the aspen. Good luck


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Topper carved and painted, epoxied to a red oak dowel shank.

The topper is a piece of black cherry that I stained with a very diluted mix of old ivy green acrylic craft paint. I then applied poly before I started to carve the face. His beard and hair are my attempt at carving red sunset maple leaves. After highlighting beard and hair with the burner I went ahead and painted the piece with multiple coats of thinned acrylic craft paint. It seemed to be too bright so I toned it down a bit with an acrylic antique solution. A good bit of work involved in this one, but its starting to come together.

Mark


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Spent the last two days burning the midnight oil per se finishing this piece. I tried my hand at carving leaves on the red oak cut off from the stick. I didn't like the way the kiln dried and milled piece of rod carved with hand tools or cut with the dremel. The wood chipped or tore so I abandoned carving leaves on this piece and opted for burning and painting. Carving leaves will wait till I get an easier piece to work with. All in all I like the effect. The burned edges and contrasting colors gives the leaves a 3D effect. Finished with 3 coats of Poycrylic satin urethane. The wrist strap is a camo 4 strand paracord braid with wooden craft beads on the tag ends.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice job. He looks like he is looking for the some one to drop a can on the lawn.


----------

